# Snail Acclimation



## elZacho (Jun 27, 2009)

are there any special rules for acclimating snails? I got my first turbo snail today, drip acclimated him for over an hour and i'm pretty sure he died putting him in the tank. (he hasnt moved in over six hours)


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

i float the bag for 10-15 min, and drop them in.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I float the bag and then drip them in. I even put a tiny bit of a fluke tab and a powerhead in the drip bucket. 
How did the turbo do btw?


----------



## elZacho (Jun 27, 2009)

It was the strangest thing! I was 100% sure the snail was dead but that night, (after sitting in the tank for hours) his little foot came out of the shell and he was climbing all over the tank. I guess the dark gave him the confidence to come out and move.


----------



## FishVille (Feb 13, 2010)

elZacho said:


> It was the strangest thing! I was 100% sure the snail was dead but that night, (after sitting in the tank for hours) his little foot came out of the shell and he was climbing all over the tank. I guess the dark gave him the confidence to come out and move.


if it is a fresh water iput the bag in for 15 mins or more then poor them in but some might be stuck upside down flip them back over


----------

